# Toshiba A200 charging or battery problem



## krill36 (Oct 31, 2008)

I own a Toshiba Satellite A200 and have done for a year (just over the f***ing warranty).

after using my laptop away from home, plugged-in, charging, wokring. I return home 25mins later to find that it isn't charging.

I fiddle with the cabke to see if it's a dodgy connection and at certain tensions and angles it works, so i continue what i was doing. 

A while later i hear the beeping of my laptop telling me its below 10%. This time i am completely unable to get the charger to work!

however i am not entirely sure its the charger's fault seems i attempted to charge my latop with another charger of the same power output and still nothing, no charging or plugged in light and no power =(

SOMEONE HELP

krill36


----------



## deeman7777 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would bet 95% that your ac jack inside your laptop is faulty. It's one of the most common issues for laptops with charging problems. The jack becomes unseated or disconnected from the motherboard.

Look on ebay - there are companies that will fix it for a flat fee. Or, on eBay, you can buy the jack (usually $5) and repair yourself.


Good luck and be sure to fill us in on the fix.


----------



## krill36 (Oct 31, 2008)

well 5% happened to fall in to my hands. 

I got in touch with a small I.T. company and he thought that the solder holding the socket had come off and it would be a straight forward and precise job, however this was not the case, my AC adapter appeared to be only putting out 6v as opposed to 19v. but the transformer box thing was giving out 19v so there was a brake in the cable, just as easy as that.


----------



## lincoln2tg (Jun 18, 2009)

I meet this problem several days ago, then after a bought a high capacity battery, it's appear again, so I think it's not the battery fault, now i know why this occuered.

--------------------
toshiba a202 2GB
my toshiba a200 battery
PA3535U-1BAS


----------



## nivek_kjj (Dec 18, 2009)

I am having much the same problem, but i have taken my laptop apart and checked all the wires, and i have the correct amount of voltage going into the motherboard(19V from adapter and 19V going into the motherboard), there is also about 13.5V going out the battery plugs. Can anyone help? thanks.


----------



## sharonk868 (Dec 18, 2009)

krill36 said:


> I own a Toshiba Satellite A200 and have done for a year (just over the f***ing warranty).
> 
> after using my laptop away from home, plugged-in, charging, wokring. I return home 25mins later to find that it isn't charging.
> 
> ...


Thanks you for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.
__________________
Movies Online Free


----------



## railen (Dec 25, 2009)

I was just given a Toshiba by a friend who had given up on it. I have this problem with the power. The original charger cord had only two plug prongs, I ordered a three prong charger and it worked as soon as I plugged it in, chearged the battery, everything was great, computer was working perfectly. I unplugged the cord, ran the computer via battery for a few minutes and when I plugged in the new adapter, the computer shut down immediately, I unplug the cord and turn it on with battery power, all is fine. I have updated all drivers and bios. I went to a repair shop and they told me the replacement part on the board is 15 dollars and labor cost to install the part and solder it to the motherboard will be 95 dollars. I do not want to waste 110 dollars if there is something else wrong here but it seems like a lot of people are experiencing the same problem. Any help with a fix would be appreciated.


----------

